# A New String Quartet



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

This is the first of a series of pieces by string quartet, written about the months of January through May (thus the title, "From Midwinter to May). This is the first piece, January, I'll be posting the rest as I upload them.

(and btw its supposed to be short and simple)


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice. I think it shows good promise. Love the cello opening and the simple melodies. Looking forward to more.

Rob


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Ok heres the second part:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@TRendfrey, I enjoyed both parts of your sq very much. They have a very spare and lonely kind of feel to them. They really evoke--for me--the barrenness and at the same time the often haunting beauty that is winter. Congratulations, and thanks so much for sharing your creativity with us!


----------



## TRendfrey (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha thanks for the kindness Samurai, thats really what I was attempting to describe in my works was a winter in Colorado in the respective months. In fact, the whole series is based off of scenes of different months that I've seen in and around my hometown. I'll upload March and April as soon as I get them processed.

EDIT: Well that was faster than I thought. Here's March, and I'll get to work on uploading April.


----------

